# My first drawing in at least a year! [Foal drawing]



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I like all of it bar the ears! You just need to make them a bit smaller and then it should look much more in proportion 
For the first drawing in a year, very good!!!!!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Haha when I took the picture and saw the ears I laughed to myself  It reminded me of a donkey 

Thank you by the way!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Aw that doesn't matter, the rest of it is very good. Foals are horrid to draw haha! I've just done a commission of a bay foal, and as you can tell in my journal, I DO NOT like drawing foals! They are super tricky so you've done a fantastic job getting the proportions right.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thank you so much! I was deffinatly impressed with how this one came out. 

I've never drawn a foal before this so there was lots of erasing trying to keep everything foal sized. lol I can see why you dont like them so much. So cuteeee not to draw though 
Ill take a look at your journal right now actually!


----------



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I struggle with drawing foals too. This drawing (minus the big ears) does obviously look like a foal, so well done with that!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks! 

Ill do some editing on the ears tonight. Im a bit motivated to draw now that ive been looking through this section!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

No one else??


----------

